# Miss Polly



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Here's a recent photo of little Miss Polly between her big bro and big bro-in-law. She's actually staring fixedly at a piece of pork pie willing, just willing, to magic itself to her! (It never did...)

Toffin
x


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

So she gave up and lay in bro's arms instead...

Toffin
x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She is delicious ..... Much nicer than pork pie.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

She's 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

She's so yummy! Just like fluffy brother xxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Love that 2nd picture, she's gorgeous.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm surprised the power of puppy dog eyes didn't magic a piece of pie into her chops! 
It works in our house!! X
Gorgeous pics x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Such a lovely chocolaty girl.
How big is Polly now? I remember she was such a tiny puppy.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Such a lovely chocolaty girl.
> How big is Polly now? I remember she was such a tiny puppy.


Hi Marzi

Pol is about 9kg and 15" to the withers. She's still on the smaller side but lovely for us as she can go nicely in a 24" crate in the car (we do a lot of travelling with her) and is pickupable!

She loves everyone and everyone loves her...

Toffin
x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I love jasper's size too. He fits on my knee perfectly  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I think Dot will end up around the same size, she is just over 14", but still skinny manic pup weighing in at 8.2kg. At some point she'll chunk up a bit more, I think.....


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max fits on my lap perfectly too. However, it's a struggle if Phoebe joins in so one ends up squished at my side. Or they lie on me like a yong and yang sign. They always manage to find a way!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

My two are Giants weighed today for Advocate.
Poppy 2 on Tuesday 11.9 kg 21 inches
Boycie coming 15 months 14.4 kg also 21 inches

Don't fit on my lap and squash me in bed xx


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Arial view Boycie been cut since that picture last week.x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow!! Boycie is a big boy!! - all the more of him to love! X


----------

